# Carl Reinecke



## TresPicos

How about those sideburns! 

















They belong to semi-forgotten Danish-German composer *Carl Reinecke* (1824-1910). Flute players might have heard of him, though. His flute sonata "Undine" and his wonderful flute concerto are still being performed today, but hardly any of his 300 other works.

Fun fact from Wikipedia: 


> At the age of 80, Reinecke recorded his playing on piano roll for the Welte-Mignon company, making him the earliest-born pianist to have his playing preserved in any format.


Any other Reinecke fans out there?


----------



## danae

TresPicos said:


> Any other Reinecke fans out there?


*raises hand* Over here!


----------



## TresPicos

danae said:


> *raises hand* Over here!




Have you heard other works by him?

When I listen to Undine or the flute concerto or to his Trio for for oboe, horn and piano, I wonder how many other gems might be hidden in his vast production...


----------



## emiellucifuge

I like his symphonies


----------



## altiste

*Trio for Clarinet, Viola & Piano*

I'm currently working on this composer's Trio for Clarinet, Viola & Piano op.264. My group is rehearsing it to put in a programme with Mozart's Kegelstatt Trio, and I'm in the middle of writing a work (the first movement is called Adagietto Antique) for this combination of instruments. We all like the Rienecke work; it's well written for all instruments.


----------



## science

I'm glad this thread exists, but I wish it had more recommendations!

His harp concerto in E minor, op. 182, is available on a disk I just bought about 2 days ago and have really enjoyed both times I've listened to it:


----------



## starry

He looks remarkably like Cesar Franck. 

Good composer.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

science said:


> I'm glad this thread exists, but I wish it had more recommendations!
> 
> His harp concerto in E minor, op. 182, is available on a disk I just bought about 2 days ago and have really enjoyed both times I've listened to it:


OH! haven't heard that. I knew he wrote a Flute Sonata though, called "Undine."


----------



## science

All 3 works on that disk are lovely. Amazon has it at a ridiculous price, so you might want to check Archiv or 3rd party vendors. But it is certainly one for the wishlist.


----------



## tdc

science said:


> I'm glad this thread exists, but I wish it had more recommendations!
> 
> His harp concerto in E minor, op. 182, is available on a disk I just bought about 2 days ago and have really enjoyed both times I've listened to it:


Mozart with Reinecke, and Rodrigo very nice, I'll have to keep my eyes out for that.


----------



## Weston

If people want Reinecke recommendations, I wasn't quite able to get the Reinecke Symphony No. 2 into our top 150 recommended symphonies list, though I championed it for quite a while. It has one some of the most memorable themes I've ever heard.

I have the Howard Shelley / Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra on Chandos. I don't know if that's the best or what others are available.


----------



## Art Rock

I think this is the only one I have of Reinecke - sounds I should check him out more.


----------



## dmg

This was my introduction to Reinecke, and the only recording I have:


----------



## TresPicos

"What is it that I'm humming on?" I thought to myself the other day. After a while I realized it was the first movement of Carl Reineckes third piano concerto:






I'm usually not a fan of Romanticism, but this concerto just knocks me off my feet.


----------



## TresPicos

In the initial Lento part of the first movement of his piano quintet, Reinecke gets surprisingly dissonant, especially for a piece written in 1866.

View attachment Reinecke PQ 1.MP3


----------



## Weston

Meanwhile, some years later, I was listening on random play at work, and a lovely melody came up. It was vaguely familiar. I like to play "name that tune" and try to guess the piece that is playing. I guessed a Dvorak symphony, perhaps No. 6. It sounded SO much like Dvorak, only without quite so much crash banging.

It turned out to be the good old Reinecke Symphony No. 2, movement 1 again as above. Oh what a catchy theme! This composer's works are worth exploring again.


----------



## tuffy

Sorry for necromancing this old thread, but I was recommending the second symphony to some friends a few days ago.
It is perhaps too nice to be called great, but sometimes nice is what you need.


----------



## Dim7

tuffy said:


> Sorry for necromancing this old thread, but I was recommending the second symphony to some friends a few days ago.
> It is perhaps too nice to be called great, but sometimes nice is what you need.


I think the necromancing is considered totally OK in this subforum, not that it is always bad in other forums either.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Some well balanced and good performances on this issue.
Very underrated composer.


----------



## Roger Knox

By coincidence, I've just nominated Reinecke's Symphony no. 1 for Art Rock's Unheralded Symphonies list under Classical Music Polls. I thinks it's the best of his 3 symphonies, especially the first 3 of the 4 movements.


----------

